# My Sheep are naked!



## farmgirljen (Apr 26, 2012)

It's not a pretty shear job, and is far from professional...but the wool is off! These girls feel so much better now. They don't look as bad as I thought they would either... I have meant to get these pics up all week, but kept forgetting. Thanks for those of you who said an Oster clipmaster worked fine for shearing-that is what i have, and I was under the impression I would need a shearmaster. I bought some new 83/84au blades and went to work. I do not have a stand or a stanchion, so just tied them up with a sheep halter and manhandled them a bit. Had to use scissors on quite a bit of the nasties hanging off the undersides. Now to find a pro to do my ram. 

A before pic.... 






After pic of the group...





My favorite of all the ewes...





The girls relaxing in their new cooler coats...





My little mini Alpaca...he is quite the guard, and he stands up to the ram. He chased the ewes after I turned each one back out after shearing...Of course once he was shorn, his attitude changed..he was in the same condition the ewes were in. I bought him and he had not been shorn for a very long time-if ever.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice!   They look happy.   I need to shear mine soon...hopefully this weekend!


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 26, 2012)

They look great . I bet they really appreciate it too. Good job!


----------



## goodhors (Apr 26, 2012)

Good first time job.  They look much nicer shorn.   Glad the regular
head and common blades worked for you.  Probably should get the blades
sharpened now, ready to use for the next time you need some bald spots! 

Do you have a before of the Alpaca?  I bet it would be a great contrast to 
the aftershot, with him looking so nice shorn.  Did he spit?  I have heard 
some of them go down  frothing at the mouth when you shear them.  
Other folks say they have no problems shearing them.


----------



## farmgirljen (Apr 26, 2012)

Here are some before pics of my mini alpaca... His name is Shaggy. He did not spit at all- in fact he layed down, and was perfectly still...My llama on the other hand..I had to tie him up short, and panel him with a gate- he kicked, spit, carried on like  I was trying to kill him,lol!


----------



## secuono (Apr 26, 2012)

Come shave my sheep!!!

My sheep lay down...won't stand when tied at all, even like you pictured. They will lay down and start to suffocate themselves...


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice job!

Next time you shear your llama, try putting a towel over his head. I have found that it keeps them calmer. He also can't see where you are to kick you and when he spits, he is essentially spitting in his own face. I do this with all of my llamas and it works wonders!


----------



## boykin2010 (Apr 26, 2012)

WOW! They look so cool sheared!


----------

